# Southern Utah fishing



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

I am a student at the U and last week was our spring break.....due to the fact that some of my wonderful professors scheduled tests and papers due right after the break, my usual spring break fishing trips were not to be had.  However, my brain does need a break so my wife and I and some friends are heading down to St. George for a long weekend and fishing is for sure on the agenda. I live in Bountiful and am not familiar whatsoever with really any places to fish in South-Western Utah. I fly fish, and am probably not going to haul down my tube (unless someone strongly suggests it), so I was wondering if I could be directed to any rivers/streams that would cure my cabin fever that are in the vicinity of St. George. I would love any ideas/suggestions. Also, I will most likely be going out by myself so I'm open to go pretty much anywhere! Thanks in advance!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Take the tube and pitch for bass at Sand Hollow or Quail Creek Reservoir.

Or if it's all trout, then head over to Leeds Creek for some cutthroat. Might have to hike a bit for them, but they're in there.


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks, we were actually going on a hike up in Leeds in a canyon that follows a river.....I assume that's Leeds Creek? I'd also love to nail some bass on the fly. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## nkunz (Sep 25, 2007)

The community ponds down there have some pretty good fly fishing in the winter. They are stocked until April.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

It may be a bit early, but if you can hit early ice off at Kolob res., it is awesome! And you and your wife will love the drive to get there. (backside of Zion NP)


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Catherder said:


> It may be a bit early, but if you can hit early ice off at Kolob res., it is awesome! And you and your wife will love the drive to get there. (backside of Zion NP)


I second that! I feel it won't be for about another month though.


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

Wow great suggestions, yeah we were thinking of driving up towards Kolob, I let you know how it looks. Anyone know much about Baker res and/or the streams flowing in/out of it? Thanks!


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

ya... kolob - snotel site there indicates that there is 56 inches of snow... good luck driving there. hope your wife is good at getting you unstuck. usgs gage above baker is flowing 1 to 3 cfs. gunlock reservoir is about 95% capacity.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

You've gotten some good suggestions. Definitely bring your tube if you plan on fishing for bass at Quail or Sand Hollow. I hear the fishing is starting to pick up, but they're not in the shallows yet, so I doubt you'd be very productive from shore.

Baker is another option, as you mentioned. I fished it about a month ago. Here's my report:

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=41094&hilit=baker

The Santa Clara River flowing into Baker has some nice browns, but I've never spent much time fishing it. This might be a good time to fish it, if you can find decent access.

Don't forget about Minersville on your way down. It's just a short detour off I-15, just outside of Beaver (artificial F & L only).


----------



## one8sevenn (Mar 27, 2012)

The Sevier River in Kingston Canyon. In the fall I fish the Tributaries to Panguitch Lake, I especially like the one on top around the corner from brian head.There are closed though, until the second of January. The one on top isn't closed, but unless you have snow shoes it's not an option.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

one8sevenn said:


> The one on top isn't closed, but unless you have snow shoes it's not an option.


Sounds like my favorite style of fishing!


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

one8sevenn said:


> The Sevier River in Kingston Canyon.


Kingston Canyon is pretty, and can provide excellent fishing. However, the east fork in Black Canyon might provide better fishing this time of year due to more stable flows. Later in the year might be a different story.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

spring runoff could play a significant factor with the EF in Black Canyon...


----------

